# color shaper to create highlights?



## painterinpa (Jul 23, 2012)

It seems I recall watching a video and the artist used a rubber-like brush to remove watercolor to create highlights on the nearly finished, dry painting? Does anyone know about this technique and can give me some guidance on what to buy (I'm looking at some things on Dick Blick called color shapers that I think she may have been talking about that could rub the paint off). 

Or maybe someone can offer a cheaper alternative. An eraser is too friable and the highlights I am creating are tiny and multiple. Scraping with a knife isn't enough control and creates a slight texture. Using a wet brush isn't working as the color I am using is staining rather than fugitive.


----------

